# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Wysypka po kontakcie z zimną temperaturą

## sanczia

Od paru miesięcy mam nietypową sytuacje z cerą po kontakcie z czymś zimnym. Otóż w zime nosiłam skórzane rękawiczki. W grudniu było wszystko ok. W styczniu trafiłam do szpitala z zapalaniem płuc i od  czasu wyjścia ze szpitala na mojej skórze po zdjęciu rękawiczek zauważyłam coś jakby ugryzienia komara tylko pokrywające całe dłonie. Jest to dość krępujące  :Frown:  Ale to nic. nie moge się kąpać w rzekach czy zalewach czy nawet basenach.. gdzie woda jest poniżej 25 stopni. Po mój brzuch uda i całe ciało jest pokryte właśnie tą wysypką. te krostki są nieregularne...niektóre 3mm a niektóre jak te na brzuchu nawet ok.10 cm. jaka jest przyczyna? i co robić? pomocy  :Smile:

----------

